# 70L Planted Tank - Corydoras Trilineatus | Three Lined Cory Videos



## Sara P. (Sep 9, 2016)

I Love them! Corydoras are my favorite. These have beautiful coloration.


----------



## ryanlikesplants (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you! Yeah they are really amazing. Super happy I picked them up first. Looking to get 2 more species down the track. Looking at potentially Cardinal Tetras and possibly Cherry Barbs? I heard they would all make good tank mates haha


----------



## Bernard E. Robinson Jr. (Aug 22, 2016)

Excellent production value. Beautiful fish. Love the song choice btw. You dropped my shoulders with this post.


----------



## ryanlikesplants (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks B, I filmed it with my Canon 5D MkII and my 100mm macro f2.8. Really happy with the way it turned out so I will for sure be doing some more videos soon. Haha thanks man I thought some chilled dub would go nicely with the video. Appreciate the feedback man.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool vids.

That Skyline though! And the Supra in the side bar 

That R33 yours? I hear Skylines are pretty common in the land of Oz


----------



## ryanlikesplants (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks very much WaterLife! Haha yeah the Skyline is godly! Not mine though sadly... It was at a JDM meet I went to in the local area a few months back. Thats the video I made of the day at the car meet. Skylines are pretty common in Australia, I own a Silvia S15 though. Love it to death haha maddd cars.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha nice! Yep, Silvia's look pretty common in AUS too.

JDM Silvia's are expensive to import here in the US, so we just buy front and rear JDM clips (entire nose clip or the entire rear end) and do the conversions or cut and weld the entire clips onto our USDM models  A bit of work, but they look so nice!

Got a pic of your S15? What engine you running, SR20 or swap? (2JZ ???  )

Man, I need to get into car scene. Just been trying to save money  My friend got a GTR (Godzirra) and 3 Audi's pushing 700+ WHP (don't know why he needs so many! lol)


----------



## ryanlikesplants (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah I heard the same for the US haha, Yeah mine is a Jap import. Yeah i have one somewhere. I am just at work so I'll have to put one up when I get home for you though haha. Still has the SR20 haha I would love a 2j though omg that would be so good haha Geezzzz thats alot of power! My Silvia has abit of work. Bigger turbo - I went for a garret gtx2871r with some supporting power mods and its currently making 350rwhp/250rwkw. Defs enough for just daily street driving haha


----------

